# Soma Fog Cutter Build



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope this is the correct sub-forum, feel free to move it if it is not. I found info on the Fog Cutter scarce when researching for my own purchase, so I hope this helps somebody else on the fence.

I got the frame a few months ago, but the build was slow. I had back surgery recently, and just started doing some easy rides two weeks ago, so there was no rush.

It is a mix of new parts, old parts, and very old parts.

Partial build list:

*Bar:* Salsa Cowbell 2 _(new)_
*Brifters:* 105 10 sp _(old)_
*Brakes:* Avid BB7 with Jagwire compression-less housing _(new, but old rotors)_
*Front Der*: 105 10 sp _(old)_
*Rear Der:* Ultegra 9 sp _(very old)_
*Cranks:* 105 11 sp _(new)_
*Tires:* Compass Bon Jon Pass 35c _(fairly new)_
*Hubs:* Hugi 240 F / DT Swiss 340 R _(very old)_
*Rims: *WTB KOM i21 _(new)_
*Saddle:* Koobi AU Enduro _(new)_


Here is the frame with just the headset installed:









My DIY press. I am trying to understand the logic behind VO putting their logo on the part of the headset that will be pressed into the head tube.









As I was finishing the build, I noticed that the drive-side seatstay fender mount was welded on VERY crooked. I am unsure if I am going to bother with the hassle of warrantying this (down time and whole new bike build). Also, I am questioning whether this was the best location for a fender mount, anyway.









Here is the finished build. In the first pic I was still working out the stem and spacers, second is where I ended up. Due to my surgery, I am going pretty upright with this, I will likely go a little lower and longer in the future, but honestly, not much.

















Close up of Salsa Cowbell bars and my Magnificent Stack of Headset Spacer Awesomeness:









9, 10, and 11 speed all living happily together:









The frame built up fine, the only issue was that the derailleur hangar needed to be straightened (I read another build log mentioning the same thing). Between this and the crooked fender mount, I am wondering if the quality control dept over at Soma could use a new coffee maker.

*The ride:*
My most relevant comparison for this is the 2010 Salsa Casseroll (the first generation) I have been riding for the past 7 years. The geometry numbers are very similar. Also, I am using the same tires. Both are steel bikes. 

I plan to use the Fog Cutter for everything I used the Casseroll for: everything from tooling around town, to fast (for me) road rides, to solo centuries, to gravel/dirt road exploring. I have an mountain bike and an errand bike with touring-tough wheels and a basket (for large grocery loads and such). The Casseroll did everything else.

As far as the handling, The Fog Cutter it is pretty similar to the Cass, which is a good thing, IMO. It is not as quick handling as a racing bike, but it is not as slow as a touring bike. So far, it feels fun around town, much like the Cass did. I have not ridden in the hills yet (hopefully soon), so I am interested to see how it feels on fast descents and high speed curves. It may be a few months until I take it a very far distance.

It feels stiffer than the Casseroll to me. That's good and bad. On the positive side, it is less noodley when pedaling hard, and I especially notice this with some load on the rear. In fact, this may prove better for if/when I do any light (credit card) touring. The downside is that it is a less compliant and smooth ride. I am still trying to decide how I feel about this overall. At first I thought the compliance thing might be my imagination. However, I built the Casseroll up for my wife as a flat bar road bike, and took it for a few spins last week. Even with narrower tires at higher pressure, I could tell it was a more complaint ride.... and less stiff when I would stand and mash.

The geo numbers are also in the same ballpark as the All City Space Horse and (even more so) the Twin Six Standard Rando. I though hard about getting the Twin Six, but was put off by the Press Fit BB - at the time of purchase I had planned to use my old cranks and BB. In hindsight, I should not have let the Press Fit stop me. There are a number of very good reviews out there for the Twin Six, particularly calling out the good ride quality, and very little on the Fog Cutter. It seems that the Wolverine gets all the coverage and reviews. Also, the matching metal fenders for the Twin Six are really sweet (if I ever chose to run them).

*Cowbell bars:*
I like them a lot. They are the same width (center to center) at the hoods as my old bars (Easton Equipe), but for some reason they _feel _wider. Must have something to do with the flare that angles the hoods out a tad. Being on the hoods feels overall about the same as with the old bars, but I find them WAY better in the drops. I find myself using them more with this bar.

*BB7 Brakes:*
This is my first set of discs on a road bike, and I am 100% sold on them. I have a ton of experience with BB7s and XT Hydros on my MTBs, so I know BB7s are not even the best disc option out there (not even the best mechanical disc option, these days). However, they they were cheap, I had cable brifters, and I have a lot of experience setting up bb7s well. IMO even these are superior to any of the rim brakes I have owned or demoed. YMMV.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice ride. I've been eyeing the Wolverine as a bikepacking/light touring rig, but you're right that is the only model that seems to get a lot of press.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sweet. I have a similar steel-do-everything-take-big-tires frame and it's great having something like that.
I ride it much less than my 'race bike' and on the road it's less fun but the practicality and ability to get off road makes it equally as prized to me.


----------

